# Newbie needs tshirt advice for plastisol xfer



## Tghini (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone
I'm brand new to the T-Shirt industry. Can I get some input on the BEST blanks to use for heat pressing plastisol transfers?? I'm interested in high quality, SOFT, fashion fit tees like Alternative, American Apparel, Next Level, etc. 

THANKS SO MUCH!!

T


----------

